# Dead Ram?



## NewRevolution (Oct 19, 2006)

This morning I woke up to my computer having a black screen. I have no idea what happened. After nothing worked I tried to manually reboot it. Instead of even trying to boot I got a black DOS screen with just this and a blinking cursor under it, "X300 SE 128MB BIOS P/N 113-A33406-100." All keyboard and mouse functions are disabled though. I'm guessing my RAM is done for. If I could get some incite on this whole thing, that would be great. I don't want to waste money on some new ram if the problem is bigger than that.


----------



## NewRevolution (Oct 19, 2006)

So after finding my original parts list, I found out that the problem is actually my graphics card. Apparently I have a Dell ATI Radeon X300 128MB PCI-E Video Card F3988. But the question still stands, do you think this is the only problem? Should I be able to get a new video card and everything be cool? I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## NewRevolution (Oct 19, 2006)

Is there any way I can change the title of the post to be more relevant?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Sounds more like a dead hard drive to me...could also be a corrupted graphics driver.
Can you get into safe mode (most work by tapping F8 after pushing power button to start)?
Other route you could try is XP repair where you try to boot to cd:
http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm


----------



## NewRevolution (Oct 19, 2006)

It doesn't even try to boot. It goes directly to the error message screen when I turn the computer on. I'll try the boot CD idea though, thanks.


----------



## NewRevolution (Oct 19, 2006)

I don't think it's the hard drive, I run two separate hard drives but they are both relatively new, only about a year old. I can't get in to safe mode or anything because it either goes directly to the black DOS like screen with the graphics card model, or a Dell screen with the Dell logo and website, along with the Intel Pentium logo to the bottom right. I also tried using a boot CD and plugging in my keyboard again and it didn't even try to read either. 

So anyways, I went and bought a new graphics card a, "Diamond Stealth® ATI Radeon® X300SE PCI Express 256MB Graphics Card," and I replaced my old card. But when I start up the computer I get pretty much the same error, only referring to the new card. It says "DM-HM330L-128"


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

hard drives a year old? If they are Maxtor's that's a long time! What it sounds like is bad hard drive, and I have had new Seagates dead out of the wrapper this year. Good Luck!


----------



## NewRevolution (Oct 19, 2006)

How can you tell if it is the hard disk? As far as I can tell it's running fine. I have had dead ones before and the computer would at least try to boot. I'm just confused that it would give me screen about the graphics card if it is the hard disk that is causing the trouble. Do you know of any way I could figure out if it is the hard disk?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

They die all different ways. Sometimes just fial to boot but safe mode is fine...sometimes "click of death" until no more, sometimes nothing at all.
You can go to hard drive mfgr site and download free utilities to check drive, but only right about 1/2 the time.


----------



## NewRevolution (Oct 19, 2006)

So after working with the computer a bit I found out that the problem lies in the ram. So I guess the thread title is a little more relevant now. 
I had the computer running for a while and it was only recognizing one of the dual 512 cards. when I was trying to reseat the one that I thought was causing the problems I inadvertently unlatched the other one so I had to reseat it as well. And now I get the same error as I had before. So now I need to figure out if I should keep trying to reseat the cards or just buy some new ram.


----------



## HollywdsTech (Jan 27, 2007)

try to take out your video card and one stick of ram! that's if you have two 512mb ram sticks only then idk how many hdds you got but try to take unplug one of them if you have 2 HDDs 
then remember to put use your integrated video card see if that works if you can take an screenshot with an digital camera so i can see what it says that be cool!! too


----------



## NewRevolution (Oct 19, 2006)

So I determined the problem lies in a bad stick of RAM. When I had the bad one in properly, the computer would start the way I previously described. But now that I have removed it, everything run normally aside from having less memory now. 

I think I'm going to buy more RAM but I'll admit, I don't know a lot about the different kinds. There seems to be a lot of different things you have to take in to consideration. What I have now is 2x512 MB (PC2-43000) DDR2. Do I need to get the exact same kind, or can I get one at a different speed, say PC2 6400? 

I'm also curious to know if I can, and to what extent I can mix and match. I'm hoping to either buy two more 512s or a single 1gig stick. Would I be able to use my remaining old 512 stick with whatever I buy?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Buy the exact same brand and model unless you want to be chasing problems forever.
Or go to www.crucial.com and let them match what you have in...they guaranty it to work.


----------



## alexielim (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Newrevolution

did changing the RAM sticks solve your issue? "x300se 128 mb bios p/n 113-a33406-100"
I am encountering the same problem.

Thanks ^_^


----------



## qwirky (Feb 22, 2008)

This is actually a pretty old thread.. Should we create a new thread? 

I just got this problem too. Does anyone know the solution to this problem? my PC is a Dell, btw. 

Thks folks!


----------

